# Few pics from Goodwood



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm quite happy with this one so I think i'll get it blown up and put on canvas


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

great pics  

did adrian newey drive that old williams??


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

cheers, I think he did yeah


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Man I wish I could have gone!! Pics are awesome!!:thumb:


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

added some more now


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like a great day James, I was @ Silverstone all weekend at WRS but gutted they clashed....


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice pictures.

I was there on Friday...





































Colin McRae's 1996 Impreza




































Fresh from Le Mans









Another from Le Mans









A British institution


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Tidy pics Tom :thumb:



Race Valeting said:


> Looks like a great day James, I was @ Silverstone all weekend at WRS but gutted they clashed....


Thanks but it wernt me there it was Tom :thumb::lol: i was still in bed at those sort of times on a Sat


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Nice pics. Looks like a good day. Im loving the Corolla rally car pic. :thumb:


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

I went on Sunday. It was a great day and will definitely be going next year. Here are a few pics I took.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Was the R15 there or not? I had heard it was meant to do a run


----------



## dmwpep (Jun 8, 2009)

Went on Friday too.

http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/...d Festival of Speed 2009/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pics guys :thumb:

Is this going to be shown on TV?


----------

